# MERSIN | Gök Tower | 132m | 32 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Gök Tower*
*Mersin, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 132m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by arda84:


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------

